#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Songkhla - San Kala Khiri National Park

## dirtydog

*San Kala Khiri National Park*

*Songkhla & Hat Yai*

* General Information*

San Kala Kiri National Park, located in Sabayoy District, Song Khla Province, covers Toa Thep Mountain National Forest Reserve, Khao Tan Forest Reserve, Kwan Chedi Forest, Praya Mai Forest, Kwan Kham Pang Forest, Kwan Rasor Forest Reserve, Kwan Nam Ron Forest, Kwan Sor Ror Forest, Bang Pla Forest and Toa Thep forest. The area is about 133,887 Rais or 214 squares kilometers, has many interesting plants and animals, and has naturally unique places such as waterfall, cave, The Pha Rain Forest, and peat swam forest which is about 300 Rai.

* Geography*

This area generally consists of complicated mountains which is the border between Thailand and Malaysia, and the source of river of The Pha area.

* Climate*

The weather in this area is two seasons which is rainy season and summer.

* Flora and Fauna*

The area consists of rain forest because there are economically valuable plants such as Malabar ironwood, Red Meranti, Hard wood, Malacca Teak etc.

Animals found are small and medium size mammals, birds, reptiles and insect. The rare and valuable animals are seladang, mountain goat, red head elephant, roulroul, wreathed hornbill, Oriental pied hornbill, Malayan rhinoceros hornbill, great pied hornbill and great Indian hornbill for examples.

----------

